# My first proper drawing using a tablet :)



## Custard (May 5, 2011)

Okay soo I made this using the tablet and corped it using photo bucket. Dosen't look great but it is hard to draw using the tablet :tongue: .


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 5, 2011)

Yep, using a tablet is indeed hard, but doesn't look half bad for a first sketch. :thumbl:


----------



## Gumby (May 5, 2011)

I think you've done a marvelous job for such a difficult medium. A great first effort.  I've been struggling to make pictures with Paint for a children's book, not easy.


----------



## Custard (May 5, 2011)

Thanks Fuhrer and Gumby!

Actually now, about ten things are crossing the top of my head on what to do next. I will try and add tones too (I don't like color).


----------



## Candra H (May 6, 2011)

Definitely not bad for a first go with a tablet. I like the clawed hand and hope you'll develop this further because it's a cool image. Good luck with colouring. 

I recently got a tablet and have been practising but I'm terrified of going near colour with it. Getting the lines to work is daunting enough. Though, practice makes perfect and all that. 

By the way, not sure if this will help, but I'm teaching myself control of the pen by covering pages in straight lines. Top to bottom, left to right, diagonal, all sorts. I learned that trick in school for control of pencils and it does seem to help with the tablet and pen too. Might be worthwhile spending a few sessions doing that and seeing how your line work looks afterwards.


----------



## Custard (May 6, 2011)

Reconditioned it a bit. Started doing everything by the tablet in the pc so that my hand eye co-or improves.


----------



## kennyc (May 6, 2011)

Wonderful!


----------



## TheFuhrer02 (May 6, 2011)

Now, we're talking. This is good, real good.

I have a very small issue with the shadows on the pants, though. Why use the airbrush tool? The original concept looked better.


----------



## Custard (May 7, 2011)

Yea actually I was on the same layer as the pants, couldn't erase the pants as well and it was getting late so I didn't want to draw the pants again. Thanks guys! ^_^


----------



## Candra H (May 7, 2011)

Good stuff. I like how this is turning out. The hand is coming along really well.


----------



## Custard (May 8, 2011)

Okay so the next step should have been to get rid of all the unnecessary lines but I changed a couple of more things, okay please tell if something is wrong with this pic (critique) so that the final one turns out okay. Sorry if I am bothering you guys too much about this!


----------



## Candra H (May 8, 2011)

No worries about asking for feedback. It's what we're here for. I think this is mostly on the right track but I'm not sure about the right hand, his left. I'd like to see it balled into a fist. No idea why, maybe it's personal taste or maybe it would create a tighter finish to the image. The way it is now seems a bit too relaxed for the character, if that makes any sense?

Good luck with it and I'm looking forward to seeing the finished version.


----------



## Custard (May 10, 2011)

Finally done, it took me some time though.


----------



## Candra H (May 10, 2011)

It's turned out really well. That hand looks great now and I love the detail on the clawed glove, if thats what it is. 

Great work!


----------



## Custard (May 11, 2011)

thanks! Its finally done but it didnt quite turn out as I liked it. Yes it is detail but I didn't give enough to the rest of the body. Maybe I will get back to it but for now its fine.


----------

